# porque estallan los condensadores asi??



## Robo (Sep 1, 2010)

hola gente, miren lo que me paso con el regulador lm317t, lo puse a regular de 24v a 6 v, de forma correcta, y a los 10 min de uso paso esto:


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 1, 2010)

Una posibilidad es que sin darte cuenta lo colocaras al revés.
A que corriente hacias trabajar el circuito?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 1, 2010)

¿Estás seguro que el voltaje del condensador era el correcto? Al ser regulable la fuente, se tiene que especificar al máximo voltaje de esta, en tu caso 26V. (35V valor comercial.)
Y sobre la posición del condensador es muy importante!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

completamente deacuerdo, de seguro lo conectaste al reves!
saludos recuerda que en la mayoriaa de los condensadores electrolicticos viene marcado con una franja o un signo - el terminal negativo.


----------



## Robo (Sep 1, 2010)

por supuesto que estaba bien, ademas el condensador era a 50v, y el regulador lo habia usado antes con 36v, 18v, y con esta misma de 24 y no me habia puesto problema, y antes de estallar, estaba funcionando bien y duro como 10 o 15 minutos y estallo, en cuanto a la corriente, eran 950 ma, y si lo hubiera pasado, lo que se me hubiera dañado habria sido el lm317t, y no el condensador, y si lo hubiera puesto al reves, hubiera estallado mucho antes, por eso puse esta pregunta, porque no entiendo como paso esto
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2010)

¿No lo habrás conectado al revés ?


----------



## Robo (Sep 1, 2010)

ok, digamos que lo conecte al reves, un condensador si puede durar tanto tiempo, sin estallar, si fue conectado al reves?, y que otra cosa puede hacerlos estallar


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2010)

Además de al revés también puede ser que los pusieras con la polaridad invertida.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

eso de polaridad invertida es lo que queremos decir con alreves y sip no revientan de inmediato


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2010)

Ya, era un chiste malo.
No se me ocurre otro motivo; mala polaridad, condensadores defectuosos o ponerlos en alterna, poca cosa mas, quizás un pico los perforó.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 1, 2010)

Detona como un petardo cuando lo conectas al revés, electrolítico de 25v con -0,83v duró 35 segundos, experiencia reciente.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola!!

Les cuento: algo parecido le sucedio a un compañero de mi taller cuando implementabamos en un protoboard una fuente de alimentacion bipolar con el LM317 y 337. Yo por mi parte no tube problemas, pero a mi amigo lo que le sucedio fue que apenas conecto el transformador (24V, 2A, punto medio) al puente rectificador, solo pasaron como 10 segundos y vimos un lindo escape de humo en los condensadores (10uF) junto con el regulador 337. Analize el problema y resulto que si habia cambiado de polaridad al colocarlo en el protoboard...

Robo11, la verdad no podria decir lo que realmente te sucedio,,, si dices que lo colocaste correctamente y trabajaste con una tension adecuada al condensador, la unica explicacion que habria es que efectivamente el elemento pasivo estaba mal fabricado 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2010)

Antes no tenian el troquelado arriba y pegaban contra el techo. "Reciclábamos" capacitores y los conectábamos con un cable largo a un variac (transformador de alterna variable) 

Acordate , revientan si:

Le conectaste los polos al revés.
Si lo pasaste de voltaje.
Si vino fallado
Si le metiste alterna , eso puede ser un díodo en corto o puede ser una oscilación de alta frecuencia.

Saludos !


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 1, 2010)

Espero que tuvieras un disipador para el LM317 si no el pobre lo tuvo que pasar mal esos minutos, porque estaba disipando unos 17W ((24-6)*0.94) y segun el fabricante para que no pase los 125º maximos, con el mejor encapsulado y una temperatura ambiente de 25º puede disipar una potencia de 2.56W sin disipador

Saludos!


----------



## HADES (Sep 1, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> ok, digamos que lo conecte al reves, un condensador si puede durar tanto tiempo, sin estallar, si fue conectado al reves?, y que otra cosa puede hacerlos estallar



solo acordarte que si bien lo conectas al reves no va a estallar inmediatamente acordaos de que la capacidad influye en el tiempo de la explosion con respecto de uno de 1000uF a uno de 4700uF!!! los 2 no van a estallar con la misma velocidad!

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 1, 2010)

Entonces seguro era bien pirata!!!
¿Componente de AC? Diodos con fuga...


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 1, 2010)

buenas a mi me paso algo similar si no igual, y era un pequeño cortocircuito que provoque al soldar funcionaba bien pero al rato empezaba a oler a quemado y eran los condensadores y una resistencia que era color rosado se puso marron oscuro, y la fuente funcionaba sin problemas, lo unico era que olia a quemado y se calentaba, hasta que me puse a revisar con el multimetro en continuidad y tenia un pequeño pero fatal cortocircuito entre dos lineas que hora no recuerdo, lo volvi a soldar y santo remedio, los condensadores nunca explotaron por que no deje que eran de 47000uf 50v y apagaba la fuente apenas empezaba a calentarse. 

saludosss


----------



## Robo (Sep 2, 2010)

bueno, gracias por sus respuestas, ya cambie el condensador, lo puse igual, y con la misma fuente, y ahora no me da problemas, 2 horas funcionando con una pequeña carga de prueba ( un mini amplificador lm386), lo que mas me parece es que el condenado condensador, hubiese venido malo. pero ya esta solucionado
saludos!
PD: eso que dice scooter de al reves o con polaridaad invertida, me parecio gracioso porque pense que lo habia dicho en serio XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> PD: eso que dice scooter de al reves o con polaridaad invertida, me parecio gracioso porque pense que lo habia dicho en serio XD


 

Al revés . . . ¿sería pegado del "culote" contra la plaqueta . . . patas para arriba?


----------



## maverick13 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bueno lo tenias b*IE*n conectado descartemos que fue por eso; ahora si al condensador le pusiste señal ac tiene que ser por lo menos con un diodo rectificador de 1/2 y checar la tension pico de la onda no supere el valor nominal del condensador y que el condensador resista por lo menos un 20% mas de la tension pico por que habeses varia la tension ac y grave; pero si lo tenias en dc y con un margen de 20%mas de tension pues nada no le eches mas cabeza el condensador salio defectuoso y ya


----------



## Robo (Oct 1, 2010)

ya hace rato determine que era eso, el ¡condensador mas pirata del mundo!, porque lo cambie, lo puse igual, y me quedo sirviendo el regulador


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 2, 2010)

quisa sea otra coyotada mia ya que no serviria de nada, pero alguien sabe la relacion entre capacitancia, voltaje e ignicion de un capacitor de polaridad invertida?, seria entretenido averiguar


----------



## Robo (Oct 2, 2010)

me gusta la idea coyote, voy a averiguar
PD: ya que se metio el coyote esto va a terminar en moderacion


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 2, 2010)

diablos, no vuelvo a plantear algo absurdo serio


no olvides comentar tus conclusiones


----------



## Robo (Oct 2, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> diablos, no vuelvo a plantear algo absurdo serio
> 
> 
> no olvides comentar tus conclusiones



eso decis coyote, otra cosa es lo que haces


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2010)

En general los electrolíticos empiezan a ponerse mal con unos 5V en inversa.

Quien tenga ganas de hacer ensayos destructivos, suba sus conclusiones al foro


----------



## julienalexander (Oct 2, 2010)

Perdon... Como es eso de que los capacitores pueden reventar con alterna? No se comportan como cerrado en ese caso? O es en este circuito y similares nomas? Perdon si es una pregunta *un tanto bastante* basica, pero vi algunos circuitos en donde se usa para filtrar la continua, por ejemplo a la entrada de un equipo de audio, pero no se si la señal de audio se puede considerar alterna, aunque continua no sea...

Gracias, Julienalexander


----------



## Robo (Oct 2, 2010)

julien, los condnsadores polarizados como el que tenia el regulador no se pueden poner en alterna en paralelo, ni directo en serie en alterna, no se si me explico.
cacho, esperate los "estudios" acerca de las propiedades explositivas de un condensador


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 2, 2010)

Julienalexander, por eso es que muchas veces para Audio se usan Condensadores "no polarizados".


----------



## julienalexander (Oct 2, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> julien, los condnsadores polarizados como el que tenia el regulador no se pueden poner en alterna en paralelo, ni directo en serie en alterna, no se si me explico.
> cacho, esperate los "estudios" acerca de las propiedades explositivas de un condensador



:cabezon: Maldita memoria! Esto lo habia aprendido hace unos cuantos meses con lo de rectificacion y filtrado, que como solo tiene una sola componente de semiciclos (o positiva o negativa), el capacitor es polarizado, si no no podria ser que la corriente vaya hacia ambos lados. Definitivamente necesito algo para la memoria... 

Gracias por aclarar y asi recordarme las cosas basicas. Ah, sobre las señales de audio, aunque no hay alterna porque la tension es positiva, tampoco es continua porque no se escucharia nada (obvio), basicamente varia de 0V a xV segun lo que suene, no?. No se si le estoy errando tambien en esto (tal vez las señales de audio tengan tensiones por encima y por debajo de 0V, aunque eso no explicaria que algunos equipos de audio tengan c. polarizados a la entrada, en serie con la señal...)

De nuevo, muchas gracias y saludos a los foreros!


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 2, 2010)

Añado, los condensadores explotan por elevada temperatura, provocada por un exceso de tensión o corriente (del revés), lo que hace que el electrolito se evapore, aumente la presión y... ¡Pum!, leí ayer por ahí.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2010)

Julien, lo de los condensadores en alterna es muy simple: Tomemos el enchufe de la pared como fuente (para que sea fácil de ver) y supongamos que le ponemos un condensador. Una de las patas al neutro y la otra a la fase.

Digamos que empezamos la prueba en el momento en que la tensión pasa por 0 y va en sentido ascendente. Crece y crece la tensión hasta hacerse de (más o menos) 310V y ahí empieza a descender hasta llegar de nuevo a 0V. Hasta acá, todo bien: La pata positiva tenía una tensión igual o mayor que la negativa.
Ahora empieza lo feo, porque empezamos a irnos a los negativos, y ahí queda la pata positiva del condensador con menos tensión que la negativa. Feo, feo, feo. Poco tarda el asunto en hacer ¡Pum!.

Lo que mencionás de usarlos en audio (que el audio es una señal de alterna) tiene un detallecito que estás pasando por alto 
Primero vamos al caso de los condensadores de salida (los que se usan para desacoplar la señal de la continua). Esos se ven en equipos que usan una fuente simple (no simétrica) y como es de suponer, a la salida, sin señal ni nada, tienen una tensión de Vcc/2. Claramente el condensador lleva el positivo hacia esta tensión y el negativo hacia la carga.

Cuando la señal de audio (ahora sí le estamos aplicando señal) se "monta" en esa tensión continua, la hace variar. Nada raro hasta acá.
La oscilación tendrá una amplitud máxima de Vcc (esto es pico a pico) y si sólo tomamos un semiciclo, el positivo primero, se suma a la continua de salida. Con eso queda el condensador con +Vcc en la pata positiva y la carga (parlante) a tierra en la negativa. Está "al derecho" y eso está bien.
En el semiciclo negativo la tensión será como mínimo de Vcc/2-Vcc/2, o sea, 0V. Queda con 0V en la pata positiva y 0V en la negativa. Perfecto, no hay problemas .

Cuando ves los polarizados a la entrada hay dos posibilidades: Que tengas una tensión de polarización ahí (Vcc/2 suele ser) o bien que la señal de entrada es suficientemente chica como para no poner en jaque al condensador. Esto último es medio chapucero, pero puede hacerse (100 o 200mV en inversa no afectan al condensador).

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 2, 2010)

Que interesante la explicación. Agrego que los polarizados, como dijo el colega Josefe17 explotan porque se calientan tanto que el dieléctrico se empieza a expander, esto va aumentando la presión, por eso se hinchan, hasta que finalmente explotan. Los cerámicos, no polarizados, no explotan sino que se perfora el dieléctrico, bastante aburrido en comparación al ruido y al humo 

PD: hermosa explosión 
Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 3, 2010)

Investigad algo, eso lo leí de refilón buscando cómo se leen sus capacidades


----------

